# Fatigue at 6 weeks



## GrowingMum

I'll be 41 next month, I'm 6 weeks pregnant, and soooo tired. I remember fatigue with my first two pregnancies, but it was never this bad. I'm a little nauseous too, but mostly feel weak and tired. I'll ask my doctor about it at my appointment this week.

Luckily I don't have a regular job and my kids are in school, so I can rest more than many, but I do have self-imposed deadlines on a business I'm starting that are flying by. I need to make some income soon to ease our financial pressure, but it is impossible to make headway on my business feeling so tired all the time.

Anyone else dealing with fatigue? How do you cope?


----------



## HLx

Hi hun, I was 20 and 22 pregnant with my first two and I felt pretty good. I was 29 having my 3rd and I know not a huge gap but for me it was, I was much fitter in my early 20s and by 29 I felt like I was 89 lol fatigue was horrendous with my 3rd, all the way through, I remeber just crying at how exhausted I was! I tried so much to stop the tiredness but nothing really worked for me, iron tablets, vitamins, nothing. I hope you feel better soon as i completely sympathise with you, and I felt awful!


----------



## GrowingMum

Thanks for the sympathy. I feel bad for my OH. I'm slacking off on housework and wanting to nap all the time. He's picking up the slack, bless him. But he's tired too, and I think a little worried about me.


----------



## Miss_Bump

Can 100% relate!

I've been exhausted during this pregnancy.

I'm nearly 13 weeks and it's easing up which is great!


----------



## Emma92

Hey there! I can relate to you. I was a first-time mature mother and got pregnant at 40. I remember the fatigue was unbearable I could barely summon the energy to go about daily tasks. The doctor’s told me there was nothing wrong and that it’d go away eventually but I wasn’t willing to accept that.

I started looking for alternative remedies and settled on traditional Chinese medicine. Their acupuncture sessions and herbal dietary supplements really helped lift my energy during pregnancy. If you’re in London give *Ginsen clinics* a try, highly recommended!


----------

